# Need help to identify artist and painting



## joanna (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi I am new to this forum . found these 2 paintings in Grandma attic- i just wonder if is possible to learn more about it. Thanks [/ATTACH]


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

From the reflections of light, they appear to be reproductions, not original paintings to me....and I could be wrong because photos can sometimes be misleading.


----------



## BZ Mangos (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone know about this painting


----------



## Pittarello (Sep 26, 2020)

In my opinion they are reproduced prints and not originals. The watermark seems completely artificial to me lain:


----------



## Spring111s (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone know anything about these two pieces? I can’t find anything. I purchased these at a second hand store in Florida.


----------



## aryial (May 18, 2021)

I've never wanted to find something more. it's the cover of an album from Kanye called donda. does anyone know where you can buy the cover art or if they sell records?


----------

